# Gnome - "unknown Fenstermanager"

## rcmc_ronny

Hallo,

ich habe auf meiner Arbeitsmaschine Gentoo mit Gnome emerged, jedoch ist seit ein paar Tagen bei allen Fenstern die obere Menüleiste nichtmehr da (minimieren, maximieren , schliessen etc). Wenn man bei System auf Einstellungen -> Fenster klickt, kommt als Fehlermeldung:  "Die Anwendung für die Fenstermanager-Einstellungen könnte nicht gestartet werden", Für den Fenstermanager "unknown" wurde kein Konfigurationswerkzeig registriert"

Was ist hier falsch :/ Ich seh den Wald vor lauter Bäumen wohl nicht ....

Danke Ronny

----------

## Evildad

Drück mal Alt+F2 und starte ein xterm.

Dort gibst dann metacity& ein und die Leisten sollten wieder da sein.

Das Problem ist einfach, dass Metacity nicht gestartet ist.

Kam bei mir auch schon öfter vor.

Gruss

----------

## rcmc_ronny

Hoi,

danke, genau das war es ... wäre nur schön wenn es dafür eine dauerhafte Lösung gebe, so ohne die Fensterchens ist es gewöhnungsbedürftig :/

Danke Ronny

----------

## Evildad

Normalerweise wird Metacity gestartet warum es äusserst selten zu diesem Problem kommt kann ich dir nicht sagen.

Wenn du jetzt X neu startest sollte es aber behoben sein und der Fehler nicht mehr auftreten.

So ist es zumindest bei mir.

Gruss

P.S: Bitte noch den Thread als Solved editieren   :Very Happy: Last edited by Evildad on Tue Oct 16, 2007 8:10 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## schotter

```
cat ~/.bash_profile 

# /etc/skel/.bash_profile

# This file is sourced by bash for login shells.  The following line

# runs your .bashrc and is recommended by the bash info pages.

[[ -f ~/.bashrc ]] && . ~/.bashrc

#XSESSION="Fluxbox"

#export XSESSION

WINDOW_MANAGER="metacity"
```

----------

## rcmc_ronny

Hoi,

@schotter

Das funktioniert bei mir leider nicht, metacity wird hier nicht gestartet ... :/

Ich habe mittlerweile 

- auf die aktuelle Version upgedated  (2.20.0) wo dies behoben sein soll.a

- meine Session Daten gelöscht, einmal einlogen geht, danach wieder der Fehler :/

Ich probiere und suche noch etwas weiter ... ich habe genug Gentoo Server ohne X laufen, da gibt es keine Probs, dann macht man sich nen Desktop mit Gentoo und dann sowas ^^

Gruß Ronny

----------

## Evildad

Speicherst du auch deine laufende Session wenn du metacity gestartet hast??

----------

## ChrisJumper

 *Evildad wrote:*   

> Speicherst du auch deine laufende Session wenn du metacity gestartet hast??

 

Hmm, sag doch gleich wo er es findet, wenn er da evtl. Probleme hat:

Mach eine Konsole/Terminal bei Gnome auf und tipp ein:

```
$ gnome-session-properties
```

Damit startest du einen Session-Manager von Gnome. Ob deine Session automatisch gespeichert wird siehst du im letzten Reiter unter "Sitzungsoptionen". Dort kann man auch eine Session manuell speichern, sollte der Hacken nicht gesetzt sein.

Doch Vorsicht: Speicherst du die Sitzung mit geöffnetem Terminal, Firefox und Co. Startet er bei jeder Anmeldung diese Programme neu. Kurz: Genauso als wenn du die offen gelassen hast.. und dich Abmeldest.

In diesem Session-Editor kannst du auch unter dem Reiter Startprogramme eine art Autostart verwenden. Du könntest wenn es nicht anders geht da jetzt einen Starter für metacity anlegen aber in der Regel reicht es wenn du metacity wie schon beschrieben einmal startest.. und dann beim Ausloggen automatisch die Sitzung speichern lässt.

Lg Chris

----------

